# polled or not...scurs?



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I several 2 month old baby goats who I thought were polled until the other day. When I went to weigh them, I was rubbing their heads and on one side I can feel a tiny point as if a horn. The other side nothing. I checked a couple of others and they are the exact same way. They do have siblings that already have their horns grown in.
My question is this...are they going to be one horned, polled, is this called a scur, or is this just common. I was wanting to know because I am selling them, and don't know how to list them. 
Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

hmm. . . this sounds like a question for toth or another moderator perhaps. . .


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

A picture would help...How old is the kid?
If the kid is older than I am thinking since it is one side that it is a scur, but I couldn't say for sure without seeing a picture of it.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

To my understanding goats only get scurs if they were disbudded and not done well.. it would be easier if we could see pics. :wink:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I would get a picture of it, but the point is under the fur. It is black with a point, and feels to me like it would when they are first getting their horns in. Shouldn't their horns be grown in by now... they are 2months old. :?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am fairly new to goats, but I can share with you that when I got my boys, they were 4 months old and I was told that they had not been disbudded....so being new to goats I kept waiting for any sign of horns, well one of my boys had the exact same thing that yours has...so I thought he must be starting to grow horns and then it just kind of disappeared and now they are almost 1 yr. old and no horns!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

polled goats will have little nubs but they jsut wont grow past that.

Since your goats are 2 months already and there are no horns they are polled and will not grow horns. 

only if you disbud can you have "scurs" from improper burning or a tough horn base


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

With my polled goat Isa, you could feel nubs on her head under the hair, but no horns ever came through. The nubs did become quite pronounced much more nubbly than the flat head of a disbudded goat.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hmm. . . this sounds like a question for toth or another moderator perhaps. . .


 thank you GoatGirl for naming me...I really appreciated that.... :hug: .....I've been away...

sorry I didn't help with your question gotgoats......I've been away ...Glad that your question has been answered...... :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I have several polled goats and know what their nubs feel like. On these, you rub the nub on just that side and feel a small point. Oh well, I will just wait to see if this mystery grows or not. Thanks for your input!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, polled goats still get large bumps on their heads, they just never get horns. Bucks and whethers tend to have larger bumps. If you dont see horn by now they are polled.
beth


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Why not shave their heads to get a better look?


----------

